# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل تصح نسبة هذه الرسالة للشيخ ابن جبرين ( رحمه الله )

## احمد ابو انس

يقول ابن جبرين رحمه الله:
من كان به عين ولم يعرف من الذي اصابه بالعين ولم يستطع أن يأخذ من أثره؛
ومن كان به حسد ولم يذهب عنه؛
ومن كان به سحر ولم يفك سحره


فعليه أن يأخذ إناء فيه ماء يقرأ هو بنفسه:
الفاتحه سبع مرات
وآية الكرسي سبع مرات
وأول خمس آيات من سورة البقرة سبع مرات
وسورة الكافرون سبع مرات
والاخلاص سبع مرات
والفلق سبع مرات
والناس سبع مرات


فيشرب منه ويغسل به جسده
حتى ينتهي ماءوه ولا يبقى منه شي


يفعل ذلك في الصباح 
وفي الظهر ايضا يحضر ماء ويقرأ
فيه من سبع مرات فيشرب ويغتسل


ويفعل ذلك ايضا في المغرب يحضر اناء يقرأ فيه فيشرب ويغتسل


ثلاث مرات في اليوم
لمدة ثلاثة أيام متواليه


علما بأن كل مرة يحضر ماء جديد يقرأ فيه من جديد يشرب منه ويغتسل يفعل ذلك باليقين أن الشافي هو الله


فمن كان به عين خرجت من جسده
ومن كان به حسد ذهب حسده
ومن كان به سحر فك سحره أيان كان هذا السحر وفي اي مكان كان .
قطرة عسل توضع على السرة:
توضع قطرة عسل نقي على السرة قبل النوم ويمكن وضع لاصق لمنع اتساخ الملابس كما يمكن إضافة قليل من الزنجبيل على العسل قبل استخدامه .
يقول د . ماهر صيدم أخصائي العلاج بالإبر الصينية بان هذه الطريقة إذا استخدمت لفترة طويلة (من شهر إلى شهرين) على حسب الحالة تفـِ♡ـيْد بإذن الله في علاج كثير من الأمراض وذكر 35 مرض منها ما يلي : 
1. علاج الصداع المزمن .
2. آلام العين
3. التهاب الجيوب الأنفية .
4. آلام الرقبة الخلفية والأكتاف .
5. آلام الرقبة الأمامية والكتمة والربو .
6. آلام أسفل الظهر .
7. آلام المعدة والمرارة . 
8. مشاكل القولون العصبي .
9. الإمساك المزمن وكذلك الإسهال .
10. مشاكل انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط الدم
إذا ماتحتاجها مررها وأكسب أجرها ولاتحرم نفسك..


من تصله الرسالة ينشرها محتسباً الأجر من الله لعلها تصل الى محتاج
انتشرت هذه الرسالة في المنتديات والواتس أب  فهل تصح نسبتها لأبن جبرين( رحمه الله)

----------


## احمد شبيب

لا.
لا تصح نسبة هذه الرقية للشيخ بن جبرين -رحمه الله-.

وفي موقع الشيخ بيان ذلك.

----------


## احمد شبيب

ننبه الإخوة أنه لا صحة لما انتشر فى الآونة الأخيرة عن الرقية المنسوبة لسماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين - رحمه الله -؛ حيث لم نجدها عندنا كما أن ألفاظها لا تصح أن تكون عن الشيخ رحمه الله 
ومن أراد مراجعة أقوال الشيخ فى الحسد والرقية فعليه بهذه الروابط
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/books/4-62.html
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/books/6-14.html

----------


## احمد شبيب

http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/d93c1034.html

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

إن كان الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عظيمًا، فالكذب على العلماء أيضًا عظيم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله شيخنا .
 ولعل من وضعها على الشيخ يريد أن ينشر أمر الرقية على حسب هواه، فنشر هذه الرسالة الركيكة في أسلوبها - والتي لا تليق بأحد من طلبة العلم فضلا عن الشيخ رحمه الله - لأن الناس يثقون في الشيخ رحمه الله .

----------

